# Britain-by-the-Sea, Spain



## Maple Sugar (May 5, 2012)

Don't laugh, guys. I'm serious!

I am in Lyon, France and I am a widow. I would like to take a holiday this summer or autumn and I would really, really like to go somewhere where I can speak English for a change. Before you say, go to England, I've thought of that and I think I'd rather go to Spain this year. 

I've sailed the Costa Brava to just before Barcelona with my brother several years ago, but that's not the same.

I really just want to go somewhere where I can swim in the sea, get decent meals and a decent bed and speak English while I'm doing it! I will be alone. Such is my lot!

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

MS


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Torrevieja and Orihuela are 2 places where you can do that I think, and they didn't seem to be full of drunken teenage Brits either, which is a problem you might have in other places. There are lot of 50+ in the area and families.
See what others think!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Maple Sugar said:


> Don't laugh, guys. I'm serious!
> 
> I am in Lyon, France and I am a widow. I would like to take a holiday this summer or autumn and I would really, really like to go somewhere where I can speak English for a change. Before you say, go to England, I've thought of that and I think I'd rather go to Spain this year.
> 
> ...


come to Jávea 

it IS Spain & can no way be described as *Britain-by-the-Sea* - but it seems to be a requirement for most bar & restaurant staff to speak English - at least every advert I've ever seen demands it

a lot of the shop assistants speak English too - in one of the supermarket chains they have badges with flags on them indicating which languages they speak 

also - out of a population of about 33,500, 14,000ish are British - so I'm sure you'd find someone to chat to!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

Maple Sugar said:


> Don't laugh, guys. I'm serious!
> 
> I am in Lyon, France and I am a widow. I would like to take a holiday this summer or autumn and I would really, really like to go somewhere where I can speak English for a change. Before you say, go to England, I've thought of that and I think I'd rather go to Spain this year.
> 
> ...


Benidorm....you can get British food, newspapers, beer, music plus the Spanish weather.


----------



## Maple Sugar (May 5, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Torrevieja and Orihuela are 2 places where you can do that I think, and they didn't seem to be full of drunken teenage Brits...


Oh, right! Would I need a hunting licence for them?

I really know so little about Spain that I did not even think of that! Thanks for the advice, PW.

Cheers!

MS


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Give Nerja a consideration. By the sea, nearly everyone speaks English and there are thousands of Brits living there...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

or Gran Alacant ... 5 minutes from the airport and lots of Brits


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

thrax said:


> Give Nerja a consideration. By the sea, nearly everyone speaks English and there are thousands of Brits living there...


Yup. Nerja seems the most pleasantly British town I've visited on the costas (not that I've visited that many to be honest). Javea has lots of Brits as well but I don't think it's predominantly British in the same way Nerja is.


----------



## Maple Sugar (May 5, 2012)

Well, thank you very much, everybody! I will follow-up on those ideas. I appreciate it. Cheers! MS


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chopera said:


> Yup. Nerja seems the most pleasantly British town I've visited on the costas (not that I've visited that many to be honest). Javea has lots of Brits as well but I don't think it's predominantly British in the same way Nerja is.


I'd agree on Nerja. In fact I have some friends who live in France (narbonne). The husband misses alot lf "english" things, football, breakfasts, newspapers, quiz nights etc and doesnt want to go to England, so every winter now, they go to Nerja!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Maple Sugar (May 5, 2012)

jojo said:


> I'd agree on Nerja. In fact I have some friends who live in France (narbonne). The husband misses alot lf "english" things, football, breakfasts, newspapers, quiz nights etc and doesnt want to go to England, so every winter now, they go to Nerja!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh, yeah, Jo, I like Narbonne. It's a really nice place. And I can surely relate to the husband's attitude. There are times when you just want to relax and not think about 'how' to say something and get some 'normal' food. That's a vacation to me now that I've moved here. What a quick reverse in attitude in under 2 years! 

I thought about Canada this year, but I just can't face the flights. I also thought about England but my friends and family are widely separated now and I've lost touch with alot of them. 

Nerja seems to be a good choice by all accounts. I will definitely follow that up. Thanks! MS


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maple Sugar said:


> Oh, yeah, Jo, I like Narbonne. It's a really nice place. And I can surely relate to the husband's attitude. There are times when you just want to relax and not think about 'how' to say something and get some 'normal' food. That's a vacation to me now that I've moved here. What a quick reverse in attitude in under 2 years!
> 
> I thought about Canada this year, but I just can't face the flights. I also thought about England but my friends and family are widely separated now and I've lost touch with alot of them.
> 
> Nerja seems to be a good choice by all accounts. I will definitely follow that up. Thanks! MS



My friends husband is a "real" geordie!! And misses England, but hates the weather, crowdedness etc. But he does love his football on the TV, english newspapers, a good "fry up", Sunday roast and yes, to speak to folk in english - altho they've been in France for 15 years now and are pretty much fluent and well integrated. They live in a small village just outside of Narbonne and most of the time are very happy there

Benalmadena/Fuengirola are also good areas in Spain for all of the UK "creature comforts"

Jo xxx


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Calpe either. 



Sorry about the size!

Here's the view from the Penon. (I didn't take this picture) :clap2:

But you got the lake in the middle between two beaches.



Javea is just plain awesome.


----------



## Maple Sugar (May 5, 2012)

Sir Trav - those pictures are absolutely gorgeous! You must absolutely love it.

I had problems posting after them because of the size of the photos but...

Jojo - Oh, this is a tad spooky. I am Wakefield one side and Durham the other - just born in Canada by chance. It REALLY must be in the blood!

Here in France I live in a smallish town where my brother and cousin are. I enjoy it and enjoy my garden - at last count I am tending 14 rose bushes, pears, plums, quince, etc. but this spring has been the pits! It's more like Eeyore's damp and boggy patch!

Again, Sir T. Thanks for taking the time with the photos. Amazing! 

MS


----------

